# ***OFFICIAL*** UFC 159 Prelims Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Preliminary card - FX (Facebook for international viewers)*
Johnny Bedford vs. Bryan Caraway
Ovince St. Preux vs. Gian Villante
Sheila Gaff vs. Sara McMann
Rustam Khabilov vs. Yancy Medeiros

*Preliminary card - Facebook, Youtube: Link or UFC.tv*
Leonard Garcia vs. Cody McKenzie
Nick Catone vs. James Head
Kurt Holobaugh vs. Steven Siler​


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Garcia better hope he gets a convincing win here. Already on a bad skid I can't imagine he will have a job if he does anything less than dominate Cody.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Kind if lackluster prelim fights to say the least. Although I am excited to see Head vs Catone, McKenzie vs Garcia, Khabilov, and McMann vs. Gaff. Really interested in seeing McMann because I think she has the grappling to hang with Ronda just wondering about her full MMA game.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Rustam! I wanna see some slams against Yancy!

Garcia should beat McKenzie fairly easily. If he doesn't, he should probably reevaluate his career.

Catone seems to get a lot of chances, he's in a must win situation here if he wants to keep his job.

Bedford is solid these days, his fight against Caraway should be interesting. I'm not sure on what to expect.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking forward to Khabilov again also, those slams and subsequent finish were my favorite KO sequence last year.


----------



## jvic31 (Jan 24, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

What time is the first prelim fight? I've mist the first few the last 3 events due to shitty listing and my absolute lack of timezone knowledge.

GMT is 5 hours ahead of PDT right?


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Will be midnight for us mate


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Cheers mate, stick some bets on


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn the waiting sure is the hardest part.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm pumped for both of the facebook fights. I get to see Holobaugh back in action and two of the worst fighters in the UFC go at it. What else could I possibly ask for?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

are these prelims late? or is my feed bogus?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

attention said:


> are these prelims late? or is my feed bogus?


Seems like they're late.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Because that one fight was called off they are starting at 7 pm (8 minutes) supposedly.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

OH... the other thread 'splains it all...

One fight scratched... it starts at 4 PST/ 7 EST

EDIT: Thanks dude!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

now we got something.... a commercial!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

10-9 Holobaugh.

But I honestly didn't see this coming. hopefully he'll make a comeback.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Siler looked good


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This is a fun fight  they both look f*cked now though


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

******* heart on halabaugh!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Holobaugh just threw this fight away. ****.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

29-27 Siler imo
1st being a 10-8


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sexy Steven Siler has developed into such a nice offensive fighter. Reminds me of DeMarques Johnson with heart and punch resistance.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Woohooo


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

McKenzie scores points for coming out to Oasis.

10-8 for entrance.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i remember cody from tuf... i kind of liked him.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> i remember cody from tuf... i kind of liked him.


He's awesome!:thumb01:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

those shorts


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Garcia finishes this can.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cody MckBumzie vs Leonard "The Highwayman" Garstealia.

FOTY tbh


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cody should go for the full nelson


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn so close! 10-8


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

10-8 round?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cody looks like a god damn killer out there.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Cody schooled him


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Cody owned Leonard that round...let's see what a desperate Leonard does now.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Garcia


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Hurry finish someone. Got under 1.5 rds. Almost put my whole roll to win $100 on not goin to decision. Was -270. Instead $25 on u 1.5 at +125. Plz go to dec if i lose. Haha. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

garcia stinks


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Aldo, McKenzie is coming for you


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

10-8 first, 10-9 second.... that means bad boy gonna swing for NYC!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Surprising domination here. Garcia has to go for broke.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Leonard looks like a fish out of water with Codie on his back. He's just flopping from side to side hoping he can get out.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone's stream dying?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bad decisions aside Garcia has literally lost 11 straight fights and unsuprisingly he's getting dominated by one of the worst guys in the UFC.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

AJClark said:


> anyone's stream dying?


Yeah


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Garcia is awful


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm a fan of Garcia but he needs to be let go after this garbage.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Garcia 30-26.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Jeez, Garcia's striking makes Codie look like Anderson Silva when he dodges.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Cody was lookin' like Anderson Silva with that head movement out there.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Greatest non bet of my life. Haha. Phew. Saved $250. Enjoy the cut garcia. 0/2 in cpe lol. My title reign may be in jeopardy. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

garcia really needs to be cut already


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I think we all know what is coming.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

29-28 lmfao


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

How was the 1st not a 10-8? It was, wasn't it?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

No, Cody, nobody wants to hear you talk.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

who the hell 9-10 the last round?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

"Joe Rogan, where you at?" LMAO


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Hard to say if that was more MacKenzie improvement or Garcia deterioration. I lean towards the former.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Not a bad performance from McKenzie, I'm kind of proud of him actually for showing more than his typical guillotine choke. He showed solid striking defense and an improved ground game. Of course it was against Garcia so that doesn't say a lot, but I'm still proud of him.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Notice how they didn't have any interaction after the final bell?


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

See ya later, Leonard


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

AJClark said:


> How was the 1st not a 10-8? It was, wasn't it?


A dominant round full of defending subs but taking little damage....eh, I score it 10-9.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FX cards has me stoked.

Rustam"Future LW title contender" Khalibov

Brutal Johnny Bedford and Caraway both thrilling fighters.

A legit female athlete in McMann.



OSP fight is the only one idgaf about hopefully it's over quickly.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Garcia is laughably bad. If he doesn't get his pink slip, I'll riot.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Garcia is an embarrassment. His cardio is shocking and his stand-up is appalling. How he is still in the UFC is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I felt bad for McKenzie there when he was standing all awkwardly alone waiting for a post fight interview that he didn't get it. He may not get another win in the UFC, I would have given him an interview.

He looked improved in my opinion, even if it was against Garcia. I'm happy for him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Gotta love that amazing TUF 14 class.

War Bedford.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Picking Bedford to win this, but I won't rule out Caraway. Really was a solid season.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

gotta love caraway being the stereotype of miesha's bitch by coming out to this song


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

credz on Bedford. Should be a good fight


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

**** Caraway. 

Tate needs to find herself a real man. That is unless she likes wearing the pants.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Carraway's round but I still expect Bedford to win


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You should go tell Caraway that you don't think he's a real man and that Tate deserves better.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> You should go tell Caraway that you don't think he's a real man and that Tate deserves better.


i'll hit him witha lead pipe and throw him in a wood chipper, then at the funeral i'll be there for her:laugh:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

lmao, I guess that works too.

Close fight so far.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> You should go tell Caraway that you don't think he's a real man and that Tate deserves better.


I'd say it to his face with a smile on mine. What's he going to do, kick my arse? I'd sue him for every penny he's worth. Which I'm guessing isn't much, given how mediocre he is. 

I have no respect for a man who tells a woman to step inside the cage with him, and that he'll break her arm if she does. Caraway is a worm.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'd say it to his face with a smile on mine. What's he going to do, kick my arse? I'd sue him for every penny he's worth. Which I'm guessing isn't much, given how mediocre he is.
> 
> I have no respect for a man who tells a woman to step inside the cage with him, and that he'll break her arm. Caraway is a worm.


Who did he say that to?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

they both look tired in the 3rd


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol again at Tate using gloves to touch her boyfriend.

About the fight, I don't like how Caraway estend his fingers recklessly toward Bedford's face.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Who did he say that to?


Ronda Rousey. 

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...ousey-wants-to-challenge-me-Ill-break-her-arm

Caraway = c u n t


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ronda Rousey.
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...ousey-wants-to-challenge-me-Ill-break-her-arm
> 
> Caraway = c u n t


Haha wow the dude can't even spell. Oh ffs and he wins the fight just as im typing this, gay.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice win by Caraway. Silencing them haters for another day.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good submission win by Caraway.

Yeah, that's not cool, him saying that about Rousey. He mad that she bent his girlfriends arm like rubber or something?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Nice win by Caraway. Silencing them haters for another day.


unlikely.... i think they'll keep talking; that's what haters do.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ronda Rousey.
> 
> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...ousey-wants-to-challenge-me-Ill-break-her-arm
> 
> Caraway = c u n t


Never saw this. But according to your link, Rousey said she could take Brian and he responded to that claim. What the deal?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Team Alpha Male has been surging lately.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jesy Blue said:


> unlikely.... i think they'll keep talking; that's what haters do.


If you can't hate on a man for saying he'd smack around a woman, then what can you hate on him for? Christ, I wonder about people sometimes 

He's a decent fighter. And that was a great win. But I don't like him as a person. The man and the fighter are two separate entities. As a man he's worth less than nothing.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Meh about what Caraway said about Rousey. She provoked first. Anyway he tried to change the subject but got cornered to say that. Meh, far away from actually bullying a woman.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL. Okay... you're right. It's cool that Caraway threatened to break her arm and made all sorts of idiotic remarks about female athletes because Rousey said something first. All that pride over being able to beat up on female fighters is perfectly acceptable, because Rousey said something first! I really do wonder about some of you. God help your future wives. 


'I know I hit her, officer, but she said I wasn't a real man! So it's okay!'


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Meh about what Caraway said about Rousey. She provoked first. Anyway he tried to change the subject but got cornered to say that. Meh, far away from actually bullying a woman.


Saying that he will smash her teeth down her throat and break her arm though is pretty classless. He could have responded like a man and just laughed it off.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not to mention, what does it say about Caraway putting down female fighters when his freaking girlfriend is who she is. Meh. To each their own... I guess threatening women is cool with some people.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Classic hater bait. Rousey runs her mouth how she is gonna beat a male MMA fighter. If MMA fighter says what would really happen he is women beating asshole, if doesn't he is just a wuss and would get beat up by a girl. Okay.....


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Not to mention, what does it say about Caraway putting down female fighters when his freaking girlfriend is who she is. Meh. To each their own... I guess threatening women is cool with some people.


Ronda is hardly a woman.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Classic hater bait. Rousey runs her mouth how she is gonna beat a male MMA fighter. If MMA fighter says what would really happen he is women beating asshole, if doesn't he is just a wuss and would get beat up. Okay.....


Whatever. You're right, I'm a hater. There's nothing wrong with Caraway telling a woman he'd break her teeth. Yep, it's all hate on my end :laugh:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess Rogan was right, "There are a lot of White Knights in this world".


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

He did respond like a lil girl though, I'll give you guys that. But Rousey is tool for running her mouth like that just the same.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> Ronda is hardly a woman.


While im sure it looks like a ham sandwich with extra ham down there, she actually is a female though...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

White Knights or people whom have actually been exposed to domestic violence. Take your pick.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That said, I don't deny that Rousey is a loudmouth. I actually cannot stand her. I just think Caraway is slime for responding like he did. But that's me. To each their own.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I missed the first few seconds of Mcmann vs. Gaff. Did Gaff just charge forward and Mcmann capitalized by taking her down easily? That's what it sounds like. Bad idea by Gaff.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> I missed the first few seconds of Mcmann vs. Gaff. Did Gaff just charge forward and Mcmann capitalized by taking her down easily? That's what it sounds like. Bad idea by Gaff.


Pretty much. Gaff ran at her, lol.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

and the award for worst nickname goes to:

Sheila "The German Tank" Gaff


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah the tank basically has three chances to win this fight, the first 5 seconds of each round, one of them is lost already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

this womens fight dissapoints.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

McMann will beat Rousey.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

McMann has the nicest ass


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Questionable stoppage imo, Gaff couldn't get out but wasn't taking that much damage.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Very Clean for Sara. Sheila is no joke with here strikes, probably the most dangerous in the division but dominant martial art displayed by Sara.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Toxic said:


> this womens fight dissapoints.


2-1 for good women's fights, it's a pretty good ratio.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

There was nothing wrong with that fight you male chauvinist pigs.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice crucifix. Gaff could do nothing but take punches and elbows.

Gaff didn't fight too intelligently. Running at a wrestler and staying offensive in the clinch instead of trying to create space to escape are bad ideas. Must have thought her "tank ways" could out power wrestling technique.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

McMann is a beast. That was embarrassingly easy.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not trying to hate on the ladies. I liked Tate/Zing and Liz/Ronda. 

But that was terrible. There is seriously 3 or 4 capable women. The rest suck. 

Nothing McMann did said she can beat Rousey. She took down a can that ran right at her. 

UFC stats are so F'd too. After McMann got the easy TD right off the bat...as they stood up the punch count was 31-5 McMann. What 5 strikes did the other girl land at that time????? She was on bottom holding on....but she landed 5 strikes? UFC lies to you about the strikes.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I don't think it's a questionable stoppage at all. She'd eat another 60 seconds of those shots uncontested. Even if they aren't super powerful, the ref simply will not allow you to take 100 jabs to the face without any way to protect yourself. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, Tank really should fo tried to pick at her instead of doing what most kind of predicted she would and try to overwhelm her.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That said, I don't deny that Rousey is a loudmouth. I actually cannot stand her. I just think Caraway is slime for responding like he did. But that's me. To each their own.


See while usually I would be infuriated by men threatening women in this case it doesn't bother me. A) Rhonda talked first and B) she is perfectly capable of defending herself if anything actually happened. If Caraway was a big WW or Rhonda was an olympic figure skater it would be different but they are about the same size and frankly I think Rhonda is vastly more skilled and think she would break his arm. He is talking about a fight with another fighter, I don't see it the same way as a street fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> LOL. Okay... you're right. It's cool that Caraway threatened to break her arm and made all sorts of idiotic remarks about female athletes because Rousey said something first. All that pride over being able to beat up on female fighters is perfectly acceptable, because Rousey said something first! I really do wonder about some of you. God help your future wives.
> 
> 
> 'I know I hit her, officer, but she said I wasn't a real man! So it's okay!'


Jeez, man. Chilax. You're tense 'cause your man is up tonight. Hope his new belt cools down your heart.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It was not a questionable stoppage. Gaff was eating punches and elbows and couldn't get out of the position despite her efforts. She would have eaten them the entire round.

It wasn't a bad fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> There was nothing wrong with that fight you male chauvinist pigs.


It actually didn't play out to bad, I thought we were gonna be playing the I can't stop a TD so I will just hold on for dear life game all night. A lot of lay and pray is simply cause the person on bottom is just clinging praying for a stand up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

the site crashed before Joe finished talking


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Good stoppage, that could gone on forever until there was no skin left on Sara's elbow or Sheila's face.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bring on Rustam already...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was not a questionable stoppage. Gaff was eating punches and elbows and couldn't get out of the position despite her efforts. She would have eaten them the entire round.
> 
> It wasn't a bad fight.


People that said it was a bad stoppage are the same that though Tate's messed up self was going for a real TD when they stopped that one. At some point you have to call it, these girls don't deliver KO power.

I mean it wasn't a bad fight because there was a finish. But truth is even top 10 ladies are usually very one-dimensional.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Bring on Rustam already...


word. I want to see a flying hawaiian


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I mean it wasn't a bad fight because there was a finish. But truth is even top 10 ladies are usually very one-dimensional.


Was about to say the same thing in regards t a potential Sara vs Rondah fight. 

Tate and Kat have given the best display of mixed martial art*(S)* among female UFC fighters thus far


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> It was not a questionable stoppage. Gaff was eating punches and elbows and couldn't get out of the position despite her efforts. She would have eaten them the entire round.
> 
> It wasn't a bad fight.


1 minute of pillow punches wouldn't have hurt her that bad... If there had been some force I would be all for the stoppage the strikes just seemed to be a little weak to warrant a stoppage even if Gaff was unable to defend them.

To me that is no different then stopping a fight when a fighter is in guard holding the other fighter down and landing strikes. The other person can't stand back up and can only make limited actions to defend themselves but unless they are being hammered on I don't believe the fight should be ended just because they don't have the strength to throw their opponent off of them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MMA can logic, rock your opponent then grapple with him so he recovers


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol look at those winging punches from Ovince there. Solid shots, but it looked a little awkward to me. Next time follow up instead of clinching.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

420atalon said:


> 1 minute of pillow punches wouldn't have hurt her that bad... If there had been some force I would be all for the stoppage the strikes just seemed to be a little weak to warrant a stoppage even if Gaff was unable to defend them.
> 
> To me that is no different then stopping a fight when a fighter is in guard holding the other fighter down and landing strikes. The other person can't stand back up and can only make limited actions to defend themselves but unless they are being hammered on I don't believe the fight should be ended just because they don't have the strength to throw their opponent off of them.


A fighter must intelligently defend his or her self at all times, that is how it works. Sheila might of still been intelligent but she lacked the ability to defend herself entirely. It was basically a check mate situation. The ref gave her time to attempt to escape, she could not, did not.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meh first round.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Argh, this fight better not go the distance.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meh first round.


agreed


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

OSP is right up there with Jones physically.

It's such a shame he's so damn clumsy.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm gonna take this time to go and make a grilled cheese.

OSP should have this.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hahaha, hilarious takedown attempt.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

wow... terrible dive!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i hate this card


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I hope this is just an adrenaline dump from OSP because his cardio is pathetic right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Goodie... a third round.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

This fight is living up to the expectations I had for it. (odd fart noises)


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

But this is not that day!!

And you'll never take our FREEDOM!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe just said 'St. Poo' and I died laughing. 

Forever immature.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what a fitting end to a shitty fight


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

what the actual f8ck????

That;s the docs call isn't it?????


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow worst reffing in history.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That ref deserves to get his arse kicked.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

What A Dramatic Finish!!!!


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

What the actual ****? This ref doesn't deserve to have a job anymore


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That's nuts.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

AJClark said:


> what the actual f8ck????
> 
> That;s the docs call isn't it?????


Ref is the only guy who can stop a fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Referee saving us 4 minutes. 

Applaud that man.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Regardless of how I feel about the fight, that's a ridiculous call from the referee.

Why can't referee's reverse their decisions? It was like a 2 second mis-communication before Gian cleared things up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What a BS. Sure I can't see, I just got fingered in the eye, fool.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Even if a guy says he can't see, he gets 5 minutes. One of the dumbest calls I've ever seen.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh well, I really wanted to see this UFC 159 commercial again anyways.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> A fighter must intelligently defend his or her self at all times, that is how it works. Sheila might of still been intelligent but she lacked the ability to defend herself entirely. It was basically a check mate situation. The ref gave her time to attempt to escape, she could not, did not.


Imo she was intelligently defending herself by hiding her head so McMann couldn't land cleanly with force. To me it looked like Gaff could have easily survived a minute of that ground and pound, that is why I think it should have been left to continue as she did have some success just prior to being taken down again.

The crucifix is a dangerous position that is very difficult to get out. If the top fighter isn't putting the bottom fighter in severe harm there is no reason to stop the fight imo.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

That's as bad as Kim Winslow's no tap arm bar tap


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

That fight, the reffing... what an embarrassing 10 minutes for the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ref was obviously bored and wanted to get on with the Russian.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

no better word, joe. 

A Mess!


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Bullshit decision.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Wait, if OSP was the one that f*cked up... Shouldn't it have been a NC or a loss?

I don't get it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Atleast they went to the score card and ignored that BS decision by the ref.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww Kevin Mulhall you're such a dickface.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm really sick of Rogan's bullshit. That was completely on the fighter; he knows the rules. Downing yourself and saying that you can't see is declaring that you can no longer fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

And OSP won? Man, the thumb went all the way into the eye, under the eyelid. The replay was clear. How a fighter is granted a win after a clear foul?


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh well, what can you do? I feel bad for Gian, and I don't see why referee's can't reverse their decisions. Gian cleared things up literally seconds after that. The referee can't be like "Oh, sorry I was confused, nevermind. Fight continues!"? I get why you can't usually do that, but things were cleared up literally like 5 seconds after.

Let's bring on Rustam! Let's see some slams!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

AJClark said:


> Wait, if OSP was the one that f*cked up... Shouldn't it have been a NC or a loss?
> 
> I don't get it.


Imo should have been a NC. Didn't know you can win by accidental illegal strike.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

420atalon said:


> Imo she was intelligently defending herself by hiding her head so McMann couldn't land cleanly with force. To me it looked like Gaff could have easily survived a minute of that ground and pound, that is why I think it should have been left to continue as she did have some success just prior to being taken down again.
> 
> The crucifix is a dangerous position that is very difficult to get out. If the top fighter isn't putting the bottom fighter in severe harm there is no reason to stop the fight imo.


No. but okay.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Finally we get to see my man rustam khalibov in action again


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

osmium said:


> I'm really sick of Rogan's bullshit. That was completely on the fighter; he knows the rules. Downing yourself and saying that you can't see is declaring that you can no longer fight.


You couldn't be anymore wrong. The ref is supposed to give them 5 minutes. You don't call the fight when a fighter can't see RIGHT after he got poked.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

osmium said:


> I'm really sick of Rogan's bullshit. That was completely on the fighter; he knows the rules. Downing yourself and saying that you can't see is declaring that you can no longer fight.


Sad but true.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

osmium said:


> I'm really sick of Rogan's bullshit. That was completely on the fighter; he knows the rules. Downing yourself and saying that you can't see is declaring that you can no longer fight.


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

AJClark said:


> Wait, if OSP was the one that f*cked up... Shouldn't it have been a NC or a loss?
> 
> I don't get it.


if it happens in the 3rd rd, you go to the scorecards.

goes with eye pokes, nut shots or illegal strikes where the person cannot continue.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

MikeHawk said:


> You couldn't be anymore wrong. The ref is supposed to give them 5 minutes. You don't call the fight when a fighter can't see RIGHT after he got poked.


No, 5-minute breaks are only for low blows actually.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> I'm really sick of Rogan's bullshit. That was completely on the fighter; he knows the rules. Downing yourself and saying that you can't see is declaring that you can no longer fight.


That's a load of bollocks. Anthony Johnson took a finger deep in the eye from Kevin Burns, fell to the ground face first, screaming and writhing in pain, and the ref still gave him time to recover. Everyone gets 5 minutes after an eye poke, and if he knew how to do his job, he would have told Villante that he had five minutes to see if the problem corrected itself.

It's standard procedure.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Then again... I feel like I'm misremembering that fight, lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Man Sonnen's getting murked.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Such a pretty slam and finish. I hope we see at least one slam. Yancy looks like he could go for some flying.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

That's what Villante gets for unwinding 3 inches of tape on his glove to get a breather in the first round.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> No, 5-minute breaks are only for low blows actually.


It's at the discretion of the referee to determine how much time you receive for a foul or if there are points to be deducted. Usually, they give them 5 minutes to recover.



> If a foul is committed:
> 
> The referee shall call timeout.
> The referee shall order the offending contestant to a neutral location.
> ...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The ref has to see the poke and award that break or be alerted to it and decide to award it. He should have circled away and try to get the break what he did was declare he couldn't fight.

5 minutes is only awarded for lowblows unless they changed it. With eyepokes it is either you can see and the fight starts again or you can't and it is stopped. The ref missed a call but with that understood his decision was correct.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

osmium said:


> The ref has to see the poke and award that break or be alerted to it and decide to award it. He should have circled away and try to get the break what he did was declare he couldn't fight.


He said he couldn't see. Not he couldn't fight. It's the referees job to clarify whether that means he can continue to fight or not. He didn't do that. He ended the fight immediately like an idiot.

Although, I will give it to you that Villante screwed up by taking a knee.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

i never actually get tired of that NOS commercial... i'm probably the only one.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> No. but okay.


Do you think a fight should be stopped if a fighter can't get up from guard in which they are eating soft punches(Sonnen vs Silva 1 for example)?

If a fighter is not in a position of likely harm to their health I see no reason for a fight to be stopped.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

MikeHawk said:


> It's at the discretion of the referee to determine how much time you receive for a foul or if there are points to be deducted. Usually, they give them 5 minutes to recover.


That is true, but the ref needs to see said foul take place for him to make such a determination. 

When they do it's obvious because they usually instantly call time and address the fighter. In this case Gain simply dropped holding his face, the ref never indicated a foul. 

I see it as a instant replay is needed thing because these guys just cannot see everything at every time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh ffs...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL wow. This is crazy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

god damnit


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow is there a full moon or something?


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

what all the ****s?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This event is nuts.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

420atalon said:


> Do you think a fight should be stopped if a fighter can't get up from guard in which they are eating soft punches(Sonnen vs Silva 1 for example)?
> 
> If a fighter is not in a position of likely harm to their health I see no reason for a fight to be stopped.


Full guard =//////////////////////////////////////////////= mounted crucifix 

No attack or defense was possible. Zero problem with the stoppage.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Rygu said:


> Wow is there a full moon or something?


actually it is. 
last day.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

"Lot's more fighting ahead here on FX." Mike said that with such doubt in his voice, haha.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't believe he even felt the thumb but he should have kept his mouth shut if he wanted to keep fighting. Stupid:thumbsdown:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

smh...


----------



## Stardog (Feb 24, 2013)

Looked like it was going to be a good fight.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a feeling this fight will be rescheduled


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

It's really been a special night so far.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Full guard =//////////////////////////////////////////////= mounted crucifix
> 
> No attack or defense was possible. Zero problem with the stoppage.


Mounted crucifix can end up being a brutal position depending on the fighter; Bones/Matyushenko as an example.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

This was going fine and seemed that the fight was only getting better...


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

what sucks worse is that this is his 1st fight back from a knee injury.... now he's got another injury.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No interest in a rematch.

As far as I'm concerned Khabilov won on a takedown.

He should fight someone higher up the ladder like a Mike Chiesa.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lame way for a fight to end but it happens I suppose.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

GDPofDRB said:


> Full guard =//////////////////////////////////////////////= mounted crucifix
> 
> No attack or defense was possible. Zero problem with the stoppage.


They might as well be considered the same if the top fighter isn't using the crucifix to their full advantage(which McMann wasn't imo).

The same kind of ideology applies to this latest fight. Ok, the one guy has a broken/dislocated thumb. Is that injury severe enough to warrant a fight to be stopped if the fighter is still willing to continue? Can a dislocated thumb cause a fighter to die? To me a dislocated thumb is bad, it probably hurts like hell and increases the chances of a more severe injury(thumb more likely to be ripped off) but if the fighter is willing to take the risk then imo he should be allowed to continue fighting. Only in situations where the health of the fighter is in significant jeopardy do I believe fights should be stopped by the ref/doctor.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> Mounted crucifix can end up being a brutal position depending on the fighter; Bones/Matyushenko as an example.


Aldo vs Faber 4th rd is the perfect example of why ref's shouldn't stop a fight because of a fighter being in a crucifix...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No interest in a rematch.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Khabilov won on a takedown.
> 
> He should fight someone higher up the ladder like a Mike Chiesa.


Varner vs Khalibov I like


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

they got 15 minutes, they're probably gonna replay Siler/Holobaugh.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> No interest in a rematch.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Khabilov won on a takedown.
> 
> He should fight someone higher up the ladder like a Mike Chiesa.


Sad for Medeiros, but I think you stand correct in this assessment. Just like Coleman vs Shogun in Pride or Maia vs Stun Gun. Takedowns that worked.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> No interest in a rematch.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned Khabilov won on a takedown.
> 
> He should fight someone higher up the ladder like a Mike Chiesa.


That would be an interesting fight because they both like being in the clinch. Khabilov likes that suplex, and Chiesa likes searching for that trip and rear naked choke. It'd be an interesting match up.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

420atalon said:


> GDPofDRB said:
> 
> 
> > Full guard =//////////////////////////////////////////////= mounted crucifix
> ...


 

been fun, thanks, let's do it again sometime.



Wouldn't be opposed to a rematch in either of the last two fight really, but whatever. Suplex ftDUB


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

420atalon said:


> They might as well be considered the same if the top fighter isn't using the crucifix to their full advantage(which McMann wasn't imo).
> 
> The same kind of ideology applies to this latest fight. Ok, the one guy has a broken/dislocated thumb. Is that injury severe enough to warrant a fight to be stopped if the fighter is still willing to continue? Can a dislocated thumb cause a fighter to die? To me a dislocated thumb is bad, it probably hurts like hell and increases the chances of a more severe injury(thumb more likely to be ripped off) but if the fighter is willing to take the risk then imo he should be allowed to continue fighting. Only in situations where the health of the fighter is in significant jeopardy do I believe fights should be stopped by the ref/doctor.


Did you hit your head and develop amnesia?

It is 2013 not 1996.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So who gets FOTN so far? :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So who gets FOTN so far? :laugh:


villante vs OSP


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Siler vs. Holobaugh was pretty good. Not sure why they replayed McMann's fight, given it had just aired.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Thumb vs Eye


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Roflcopter said:


> So who gets FOTN so far? :laugh:


Siler vs Hologhbah


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Did you hit your head and develop amnesia?
> 
> It is 2013 not 1996.


Why, I don't remember seeing recent fights stopped due to dislocated thumbs or weak(albeit dominant) top control.

How are fighters supposed to make comebacks if they aren't given the chances to do so because of minor injuries/technicalities.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

They probably replayed Mcmann so they'd have time for Joe and Dana to talk about the upcoming PPV card. Get us hyped up some more.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Why, I don't remember seeing recent fights stopped due to dislocated thumbs or weak(albeit dominant) top control.
> 
> How are fighters supposed to make comebacks if they aren't given the chances to do so because of minor injuries/technicalities.


He pointed it out to the ref. If he wanted to keep fighting he should have kept fighting. It was his fault and no one else's.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Maybe he couldn't feel his thumb right or something and thought it was caught in the glove.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Maybe he couldn't feel his thumb right or something and *thought it was caught in the glove*.


Probably, but he might have thought they'd let him pop it back in or something too. I'm just butthurt the fight didn't continue and blame him. Also heard someone say that it was broken which would have stopped it anyway:dunno:

Hope all the weird shit is over for tonight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Alan Belcher's tattoo gets worse every time I see it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude just came out of 3 years absence due to injurie.
It's pretty normal that he freaks out afraid of being out of job again...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Dude just came out of 3 years absence due to *injurie*.
> It's pretty normal that he freaks out afraid of being out of job again...


Injury. 

Whether he is cut or not he should have kept fighting. The decision to not do that cost him tonight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I just watched Garcia/McKenzie and holy mother of shit Garcia is so awful. I mean, who the hell could possibly make Cody McKenzie look like Anderson Silva?


----------

